# 7th Annual XMas Get Together Dec 12 Marinellis



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

for the last couple years we have been meeting before X-Mass to share stories and plans for next year...

I reserved some space at Marinellis on 12 Mile and I-75 for December 12th...

I apoligize for being late with the post but..:help:

I was 6 months early on the Ice Fishing Outing...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Starts around 4 PM.

*MS Specials*
*$2.50 Boombas 34 oz. Beers
$5.00 Pizzas
$.75 Sliders ............and much much more!!!!*




It will be held as usual at:
*Marinellis
611 West 12 Mile Road* 
*Madison Heights, MI 48071*​
Marinellis Phone:*(248) 541-5244*


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I was wondering when this was going to pop up, I will try and be there.. Cya Slick


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Count me in!!


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im going to try and make it.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll be there for sure with name tags and sharpies.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I was just thinking it was about time....

Barring that the work thing gets in the way...I'll be there.
MMMM...Lobster bisque.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

close to my house so i'll most likely stop by unless something pops up.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in Johnny. I will try to have some samples of my venison jerky with me. Al:chillin:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If I can get one of our 2 subs to bowl for me, I'll be there too.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I think its about time I come to one of these,Man thats a haul from my place!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Kinda tough for me, but I'm a-gonna try......


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Im in forsure, With some Kielbasa in tote......So Bring your TRADEsies!!!!!!!

Mushy


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MUSHY1 said:


> Im in forsure, With some Kielbasa in tote......So Bring your TRADEsies!!!!!!!
> 
> Mushy


I'll bring a supply of rolaids and breath mints too...............Al:chillin:


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Can you say GARLIC........

Mushy


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

AL D. said:


> I'll bring a supply of rolaids and breath mints too...............Al:chillin:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

bummer, to early for me

I'll probably be studying:rant: or hunting, but probably studying.

I'll be back sometime between the 14-20 (might go huntin or fishin somewhere after school) and will be home for awhile if anyone wants to grab a beer.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Wasn't sure if i was going to go until I heard we will have a special visit from a fat man with a gray bread.



See ya there Joel!!!


----------



## Josh S (Oct 29, 2005)

Matt H and I would like to come but i wont be able to get there until 6:30. 
This is our first time coming to the meet and greet.Were do you guys regulary sit?


----------

